# Shmee150



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have been watching this guys vlogs for the past couple of months, Tims knowledge is unquestionable and for me as a lorry driver his videos make for ideal viewing when I am on a break. He is not a rich kid but a hard working chap who has made the right decisions in life which allow him to indulge in his passion for supercars.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Shmee150


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I like watching some of his videos, however, he IS a rich kid, in some of his videos he mentions about some of the expensive motors his parents have. 
Beats working for a living I suppose lol.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> I like watching some of his videos, however, he IS a rich kid, in some of his videos he mentions about some of the expensive motors his parents have.
> Beats working for a living I suppose lol.


So you can't have watched the one where he explains how he can do what he does then.

Skip to 17.15 mate should clear it up


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Have a look at his video entitled 
'IN-DEPTH LOOK: Aston Martin DB10 from SPECTRE - Walkaround, Onboard Ride' and skip to 12.00


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Have a look at his video entitled
> 
> 'IN-DEPTH LOOK: Aston Martin DB10 from SPECTRE - Walkaround, Onboard Ride' and skip to 12.00


CBA Tony, enjoy him for what he is.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

His dad owns an Aston but running a channel as big as his takes a lot of time and effort. I don't think saying that it "beats working for a living" is fair at all. A mate of mine has a much smaller YouTube channel and he struggles to put out 1 video a week as he has a full time job alongside it, Shmee does 4-5 a week as well as travelling and doing other car related stuff. It takes a lot of time and dedication! That said his money seems to stem from working in finance and other investments as opposed to his Youtube channel so he's clearly got his head screwed on when it comes to business.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

There's a reason he has so many subscribers and as one of them I can't quite put my finger on it but he seems to have that knack of being watchable whilst also giving you loads of info about the cars without boring you to death.

I don't know how long he'll keep doing it at it does seem to be a hell of a lot of work.

I watched his BMW 7 series video and learnt more there than I did from BMWs website.

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

brinks said:


> There's a reason he has so many subscribers and as one of them I can't quite put my finger on it but he seems to have that knack of being watchable whilst also giving you loads of info about the cars without boring you to death.
> 
> I don't know how long he'll keep doing it at it does seem to be a hell of a lot of work.
> 
> ...


I think it would be fun to see him on the new top gear with Mr Evans


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Who'd have thought a youtube blog could have earned him so much money? 

I personally don't watch his videos. I find him rather irritating and the videos nothing more than his experiences. He's clearly having fun, but it serves me little purpose other than seeing some nice cars.

His name alone is stupid. 

I'd rather watch other people present and review the same cars in a more professional manner.

The first time I seen his videos he was just a geeky little boy that seemed to stalk supercar drivers. 

To go from that to owning your own Mclaren and Ferrari is mighty impressive. 

He's clearly doing something very well, even if I can't quite see it.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

As he explains the money doesn't strictly all come from YouTube, he will sell the cars he drives at the moment for more than he paid because he was smart with what he bought.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Simz said:


> As he explains the money doesn't strictly all come from YouTube, he will sell the cars he drives at the moment for more than he paid because he was smart with what he bought.


I've not got time to look through his videos, but you need to be incredibly smart with what you buy to make money.

His Cayman GT4 will gain him a profit due to the demand. They were hard to get and even loyal Porsche customers got knocked off the list.

Either he was very lucky, Porsche knew he would gain them exposure, or he's paid a premium.

There's nothing sensible in running a Ferrari FF and a Mclaren 675LT. They are both mightily expensive to own and will suffer depreciation too.

There's very few cars that you can sell for more than you bought.

The question is then, how does he keep getting to the head of the queue to get the in demand cars?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

And he has a 675lt spider on order lol Jenson Button can't even get an LT they are in such demand. He had a Maclaren before so guess he gets put on the current owners list for the new car?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't want this to turn in to a hate thread though, I only started it as its been raining all day and thought some members might like to watch what he does.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't hate him, I just don't rate him.

I'm surprised by his success, but well done him for seeing the market to do so.

I'm just confused how he's made so much money and gets the cars he does though.

There's not many car journalists that earn that through professional tv, yet he makes that through Youtube. 

Chris Harris is loved by a lot of people, yet I bet he doesn't earn that much. 

He's obviously for some good connections and people looking after him.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Watch that link I put up for 5 minutes mate, as for the hate thing I meant in general wasn't directing that at you


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Kerr said:


> The question is then, how does he keep getting to the head of the queue to get the in demand cars?


Manufacturers know that he draws a lot of viewers, many of his videos have several million views. Although he doesn't have that many subscribers his view counts are generally very high.

I was told by a motoring journalist I know that he used to find it very difficult to get test cars even though he was working for a fairly reputable magazine; they wanted bloggers and YouTubers to have the cars first. They have very real influence over people! Manufacturers know that it's worth getting their car out to a blogger or YouTuber first as they get the exposure.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If I'm brutally honest, he irritates the sh*t out of me hahaha. Probably more his voice than anything. lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Alex_225 said:


> If I'm brutally honest, he irritates the sh*t out of me hahaha. Probably more his voice than anything. lol


Yeah he is Marmite for sure


----------



## Ashley1995 (Oct 25, 2015)

I like his videos, at the end of the day it shouldn't matter where his money comes from. He has his head screwed on it seems, and a stunning collection of cars too. Two 675LTs!


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm a fan of his, I enjoy watching his videos and the quality of the cars he films is very high. 

So many people think he gets his money from YouTube it must drive him insane! YouTube is of course a business but he earned his money elsewhere and it just goes to show hard work pays off! 
He is a grafter no doubt about it. 

Simz I'd also recommend watching seen through glass, supercars of London and Mr JWW. 

They are a different style to shmee's videos, slightly less technical information but good to watch in their own right. Just videos of proper petrol heads enjoying their cars.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep have done mate along with Seb Delaney, thanks for the heads up though


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Simz said:


> As he explains the money doesn't strictly all come from YouTube, he will sell the cars he drives at the moment for more than he paid because he was smart with what he bought.


You sound like the kids who follow him on You Tube and look up to him, He is a rich kid who has had a head start in life, who holidays in south of France and goes ski-ing, your normal bloke doesnt sound like him or dress like him, and the video you shared with what he does for living and where he earns his money is bull5hit business jargon so it looks like he earned money himself and not bank-rolled from mommy and daddy!!!

I think he feels embarrassed that he hasn't earned his money himself and it comes across when ever he tries to explain himself, and not in a very good way either.

If you read the comments at the bottom of his video's they are always off kids who want the quick rich life style that he shows on his You Tube channel, unfortunately he portrays it like you have to be clever in business and buy the right car so that it doesn't depreciate. LOL Thats why he bought a Ferrari FF which is historically known that 4 seater Ferrari's are the worse depreciating cars of all time(Good business sense there)!!:wall:

This guy is a Yuppy rich kid trying to fit in with us mere mortals, and trying to impress us with his super business skills which earns him millions to buy these supercars!!!

And before anyone posts that im jealous, Yes I am, but I'm entitled to an opinion on the guy!!!


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Tim's family owns: https://www.burtonsbiscuits.com/ Where his money comes from is entirely his business, as long as he's earned it fairly. He claims he's made it all himself, but I'd be surprised if he's family hadn't contributed. Nice guy, but his videos are a little too corporate, and the constant use superlatives and 'cool' and 'exciting', grinds a bit.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Simz said:


> Yeah he is Marmite for sure


Exactly and sometimes the best things in life are an acquired taste.

He does strike me as a rich kid if I'm honest and I've grown up with plenty of them so like to think I can spot one haha Money does go to money so I'd be surprised if his wealthy background hasn't helped but his money is his business. He's a bit gimp, money or not! Lol


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't mind the guy and for sure, he has a lot of knowledge. However my issue with his videos, is that they're generally all about the same stuff. Yes, he has the odd different car featuring but mostly they're about the cars he owns, the 675LT, the FF and the Cayman GT4. Not only that, they're all very long videos too and I just get a bit bored and end up switching them off after 5mins or so.

He has a lot of fans so fair play to him, but for me the videos are all a bit lean on actual hard content, and are more about his lifestyle.

Seems like a nice chap though, I'd like to have a beer with him.


----------

